# [A]- Die Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Frühling" sucht noch Gefährten für WoW-Classic ! [PVE]



## Menthros (22. Mai 2019)

Die Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Frühling" sucht noch Gefährten.[PVE]

 

Wir bauen wieder eine kleine und eher "familiäre" Casual Gilde auf, in der man sich

kennt, gut unterhalten und ohne Termin- und Raidstress das Spiel genießen kann.

 

Zur Kommunikation gibt es ein modernes Forum und einen Discord Server. Das Einzige was

wir erwarten, ist ein erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung.

 

Wir suchen vorzugsweise Spieler der damaligen Classic-Zeit, nicht nur aufgrund der gewünschten

Alterskompatibilität. Um uns näher kennen zu lernen, besucht uns doch in unserem Forum

unter wow-vanilla.de oder in Discord.

 
Ihr könnt euch auch unser kleines Vorstellungsvideo anschauen:
 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYVMZVGD8OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2019)

Oh, was ist mit dem alten Video passiert?


----------



## Menthros (22. Juni 2019)

*Die Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Frühling" sucht weiterhin noch Gefährten.[PVE] !!*

 

_Unsere Gemeinde wächst und entwickelt sich immer weiter. Wir sind weiterhin im Aufbau und bereiten uns auf den Classic-Release vor._

_Du identifizierst dich mit unserer Philosophie und möchtest vielleicht Teil unserer Entwicklung sein und dazu beitragen, dann schau doch mal bei uns vorbei._

 

_Forum/Homepage : www.vanilla-wow.de_

 

_Teamspeak : wow-vanilla.teamspeak.de_

 

 

 

hr könnt euch auch unser kleines Vorstellungsvideo anschauen:

 
https://www.youtube....h?v=LYVMZVGD8OQ


----------



## Menthros (27. Juni 2019)

[SIZE=18pt]Die Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Fr[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]ü[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]hling" sucht noch Gef[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]ä[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]hrten.++PVE++[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wir bauen wieder eine kleine und eher *"familiäre" Gilde* auf, in der man sich[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]kennt, gut unterhalten und ohne Termin- und Raidstress das Spiel genießen kann.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Zur Kommunikation gibt es ein modernes Forum und einen Teamspeak-Server. Das Einzige was[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]wir erwarten, ist ein erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Wir suchen vorzugsweise Spieler der damaligen Classic-Zeit die mit uns ihren *zweiten Frühling* in Azeroth erleben möchten, nicht nur aufgrund der gewünschten Alterskompatibilität. [/SIZE]

 

*[SIZE=10.5pt]Nach der gemeinsamen Levelphase , in der wir als Team die bevorstehenden Herausforderungen (z.B. die Instanzen auf dem Weg zum Level 60) meistern wollen , möchten wir uns auf die nächsten Abenteuer vorbereiten um diese dann als Schlachtzug anzugehen.[/SIZE]*

 

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]Um uns näher kennen zu lernen, besucht uns doch in unserem Forum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]unter [/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]wow[/SIZE][SIZE=10.5pt]-vanilla.de[/SIZE] [SIZE=10.5pt]oder im Teamspeak wow-vanilla.teamspeak.de.[/SIZE]

 

 

 

Ihr könnt euch auch unser kleines Vorstellungsvideo anschauen:

 

[SIZE=10.5pt]https://www.youtube....h?v=LYVMZVGD8OQ[/SIZE]

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthros (2. August 2019)

[SIZE=18pt]Die Casual-Gilde ,,Zweiter Fr[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]ü[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]hling" sucht noch Gef[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]ä[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]hrten.++PVE++Nur noch wenige Plätze frei !!![/SIZE]

 

Wir sind eine *"familiäre" Gilde* in der man sich

kennt, gut unterhalten und ohne Termin- und Raidstress das Spiel genießen kann.

 

Zur Kommunikation gibt es ein modernes Forum und einen Teamspeak3-Server. Das Einzige was

wir erwarten, ist ein erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung.

 

Wir suchen vorzugsweise Spieler der damaligen Classic-Zeit die mit uns ihren *zweiten Frühling* in Azeroth erleben möchten, nicht nur aufgrund der gewünschten Alterskompatibilität (>30).

 

*Nach der gemeinsamen Levelphase , in der wir als Team die bevorstehenden Herausforderungen (z.B. die Instanzen auf dem Weg zum Level 60) meistern wollen , möchten wir uns auf die nächsten Abenteuer vorbereiten um diese dann als Schlachtzug anzugehen.*

 

 

Um uns näher kennen zu lernen, besucht uns doch in unserem Forum

unter wow-vanilla.de [SIZE=10.5pt]oder im Teamspeak wow-vanilla.teamspeak.de.[/SIZE]

 

 

 

Ihr könnt euch auch unser kleines Vorstellungsvideo anschauen:

 

https://www.youtube....h?v=LYVMZVGD8OQ


----------

